# System "burn" in, via Kernel Compile Loop

## gohmdoree

I came across a little script that was basically just a loop of compiling the kernel.  Apparently, a good way to test if a system would be stable or not.

Recently put together a meager system, and I'm seeing it occasionally crash/freeze.  

Any ideas?

----------

## schachti

Depending on what exactly you want to test, you could for example use sci-mathematics/gimps.

----------

## drescherjm

I recommend gimps, memtest86+, and memtester. Also gcc / glibc compile without distcc or ccache can be effective in showing hardware problems.

----------

## gohmdoree

thanks for the suggestions guys, though wasn't what i was expecting, sounds good enough to me.

----------

## gohmdoree

well one thing i noticed, just at the console, looping emerge, its fine.

when i run xorg-x11, it'll eventually freeze up.  i do remember seeing something after an emerge about setting some kind of option for the driver involving with blank.  i figured i'd remember it later, obviously don't.  

i'm using an intel chipset, one of those onboard ones.

----------

## schachti

 *gohmdoree wrote:*   

> though wasn't what i was expecting

 

Then you should tell us what exactly you expect.   :Wink: 

 *gohmdoree wrote:*   

> i do remember seeing something after an emerge about setting some kind of option for the driver involving with blank.  i figured i'd remember it later, obviously don't.

 

Then re-emerge that package to see the message again, or have a look at the corresponding ebuild.

----------

## fangorn

To test for thermal problems do 

```
cat /dev/urandom | gzip > /dev/null
```

If that does not saturate all your CPUs start another instance.

----------

## gohmdoree

schachti, ha!  yea, well i'm still poking around for the little bit of code.  basically it was an article about burning in your system by doing an endless loop of compiling the kernel.  i don't remember which package that was with that note.  hopefully it'll come to me eventually.  =)

fanghorn, will test later tonight.  what i did notice is that i don't freeze up while not running xorg-x11.  so some kind of xorg related bug.  maybe once the machine blanks out it freezes?  not sure.  anyways, will post more as i come upon it.

----------

## schachti

If you just want to compile the kernel in a never-ending loop:

```

cd /usr/scr/linux

while true; do make clean && make; done

```

----------

## fangorn

Change the screensaver settings to test this. Most likely it is a graphic card driver bug or a misconfiguration.

Move xorg.conf somewhere else (let X do autoconfig. If the error is gone, it is just your config.

----------

